# What do all the letters stand for example IMO WTF????



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all,

can someone post up what all the code letters stand for.

example,

i know that IMO stands for IN MY OPINION

but what are the rest, i keep seeing loads and have no clue to what they mean.

Thanks

Danny


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

imo, in my opinion

wtf, what the f*ck

lol...

laugh out loud :wink:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

TBH - To be Honest


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

G G

Good grief... :?


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

IIRC = If I remember Correctly
That about all I know , so keep em coming 
Sarah


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

IIRC

If I Remember Correctly


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

T

F

I

G

D

H

:roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

AFAIK = as far as I know
IMHO = in my humble opinion
GF = girlfriend
MOH = my other half
BiB = boys in blue
PITA = pain in the ass
FWIW = for what it's worth
MTPW = my two pence worth

These are a few that spring to mind ....AFAIR (AFAIK) but last word is recall :wink:


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

this is great keep it coming guys im learning loads


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

STFU

Oh go on then ill be more helpful... http://www.gaarde.org/acronyms/


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

oooooo I think i know that one, is it SHUT THE F*&K UP


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TTotal said:


> The
> 
> Forum
> 
> ...


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

The one I like is SWMBO
She Who Must Be Obeyed

Sarah


----------



## DGN38 (Jun 3, 2007)

LMAO

laugh my arse off

LMFAO

laugh my f****n arse off


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PMSL pi$$ed myself laughing 
ROLR Roll on floor laughing also an Australian painter


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

ACRONYM


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

TIA........Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

HTH

hope this/that helps


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

BOHICA

'Bend over here it comes again' :lol:

Usually in response to HR (Human Resources  )emails


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

TAFFAARD

Take a flying f*** at a rolling doghnut.

I cant remember where i read that one.


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

LOB :wink: Load of B******* :-*


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

MILF ?

:wink:


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

justtin said:


> MILF ?
> 
> :wink:


where ? :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ROLR Roll on floor laughing


Andy, just explain how that one works, will you? :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

007TT said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > MILF ?
> ...


 :?:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

KTFC = KETTERING TOWN FOOTBALL CLUB.
LFC = LIVERPOOL FOOTBALL CLUB


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

barton TT said:


> KTFC = KETTERING TOWN FOOTBALL CLUB.
> LFC = LIVERPOOL FOOTBALL CLUB


kfc :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

FIIK :roll: :lol:


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

phodge said:


> 007TT said:
> 
> 
> > justtin said:
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...tdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=milf&start=12


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toon = city centre of a large north east city


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

My favourite:

RTFM = Read the f**king manual.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Toon = city centre of a large north east city


Middlesborough?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Toon = city centre of a large north east city
> ...


Is that smoky smelly hole a city? :wink:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

GIRUY


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

towsertim said:


> GIRUY


Does that stand for Celtic are getting a thrashing tonight? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > GIRUY
> ...


No, it's what we'll be shouting at the final whistle tonight after we beat you lot 2-0 :lol:

For those who don't know what GIRUY is, allow me

Get

It

Right

Up

Ye



p.s. enjoy the game!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I'm not tralling through the earlier threads but it is important to note that sometimes the random letters you see are not acronyms, but instead examples of poor spelling :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

W T F I T ?

What the fuck is tralling? :?


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > GIRUY
> ...


Looks like you were right!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

towsertim said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > towsertim said:
> ...


    [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I knew that would come back and bite me in the ass!


----------

